# Gary 'Flatband' Miller's bands and pouches.



## ERdept

Did business with Gary Flatband Miller. He has the disease I can tell by how he measures everything and is so precise on his cuts.

The man has a sickness but hopefully will not find a cure. i bought some bands and pouches. The pouches are double cupped. These are the fastest aquiring I've ever used. and naturally center ammo. Faster than a single cup that you still have to figure your left and right proportions before you fire.

This figures then for you. Anyway, the product speaks for itself...............


----------



## harpersgrace

you can't do better than Flatbands from Flatband, Great product and great guy.


----------



## ERdept

YES! These are the VERY best pouches and bands I've ever used.

The pouch design and feel got me. Can't use any other now.

*FLATBAND:

NO JOKE, can I pay you to apprentice? I'll give you what you think is fair to show me how to make these pouches too. Im serious. *

Give a man a fish, he eats for a day, teach a man to fish, he eats for a lifetime.


----------



## Flatband

Hi Cliff,
really appreciate the kind words Bud! Apprentice? Heck, I'm still learning too! Everyday I come on here I pick up a little something. Glad you like the pouches Bud. You can also use them with loads of BB's ( sort of close range shotgun) and also sand for Green Flies ( I hate them!). You are right though, I do have a serious illness regarding slingshots!!!! LOVE THEM!! Flatband


----------



## Darb

Gary's 030's & 050's, and Tex's Express Bands, are currently my three fave bandsets among the one's I've shot thus far.


----------



## M.J

Yep, the cupped pouch is the best thing since sliced bread! So natrual and easy to hold and shoot, makes for tremendous accuracy.
Try his Lintanex bands, too. The material has gotten a bad rep around here, but in the hands of someone who knows the rules for tapreing and size it works great and looks like it will last 10x longer than regular latex.


----------



## ZDP-189

I describe Gary's service as, imagine your best mate was the world's leading authority on elastic and he sat down with you over a weekend to make the best possible bandset. He will draw from secret supply of band materials, including exotic stuff cut from military products, things even the experts haven't heard of. In the process, you will learn more than you already knew even after months of research and experiments.

That's my experience anyway. I have been making bandsets with a view to selling (through our site vendors), investing lots of money and know-how and I still send people to Gary if they're after a custom service. There is no such thing as asking Gary for a 'standard' bandset. Expect to be asked all sorts of questions about your ammo, draw length, target and purpose before he even tells you what he can offer. Being a man of character, he's more like the Belgian/ Genovese gunsmith M. Goossens from _The Day of the Jackal_ ("a true craftsman"), than Lazar the Portugese-Macanese the gunsmith who made golden bullets for Paco Scaramanga in _Man with the Golden Gun_ (whose work is "designed to your individual requirements, whatever they may be"). Take my word for it and please don't aim at his groin.

*Goossens*










*Lazar*


----------



## zille

These look so friggin' sharp. I just begun to experiment with different taperings and lengths and so forth but these look impressive. The pouch could also be a vital point for accuracy because the ammo will always rest in the same position.

@Gary: Would you consider shipping some of these to Germany?

Howdy.


----------



## Dayhiker

Gary and Tex are the world's leading authorities on flatbands.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Dayhiker said:


> Gary and Tex are the world's leading authorities on flatbands.


Both GARY AND TEX are two stright up gyes made me most welcom when we were new to the slingshot forum there what this sport is all about TOP MEN
all the best gyes
Pete


----------



## NoSugarRob

ha ha ha ! the professor pic writes its own essay man..... that so funny


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I agree with the professor!


----------



## Flatband

Hey, I'm a student- will always be! Tex and a few others were my teachers! I learned from them. Thanks for the kind words guys! Flatband


----------



## ERdept

Your bands are MUCH easier to pull than the Thera bands, but seem to propel MUCH faster or JUST as fast.

Why should i accepts the shakes of the Thereaband.


----------



## ERdept

I just used the hard pouch. I think it's better than the soft ones.

cliff


----------



## ZDP-189

Yes, I fully agree that Tex is another renowned authority, exprimentalist, whose enquiring mind and competition prowess has led to some of the most effective bands ever offered. However, this thread is about Gary, his product and service and what distinguishes it. In that respect, I think we can all agree that his product is unsurpassed and uniquely bespoke.


----------



## Dayhiker

I haven't kept up with Dan's blog, but maybe ZDP-189 is fast becoming an authority on flatbands, too. What with his highly acclaimed "fast bands" and all the scientific experimenting he's been doing and publishing lately.


----------



## ERdept

Gary, sent you a PM, Im getting more slingshots and thus need more of your bands. Pleeeeeeeeze.cliff


----------



## wd40

I ordered three bands from Gary in mid-December. They arrived promptly, but just today did I work my way around to shooting with one of them.

Everything said above is right on the money. These pouches are damned good.

How will I go back to anything else?

Folks, you've got to try these for yourself to see what we are saying.

WD40


----------



## Nico

Gary is the man

He made me an Osage orange slingshot with .050 latex for .50 cal lead over a year ago and I chronied these bands and I was averaging 194fps with the .050 latex.

Flatband knows his stuff, and if it comes to flatbands .050 latex are my choice over therabands, for longevity and concistent high velocity with heavy ammo.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

experimenting with M12 washers and a 9.5 mm steel ball(only good for that size shot I guess) I'll see how that works out,held in place with two vise grips


----------



## Darb

slingshot_sniper said:


> experimenting with M12 washers and a 9.5 mm steel ball(only good for that size shot I guess) I'll see how that works out,held in place with two vise grips


Sorry for the off-topic aside, but (assuming the washers are fitted to the steel balls) that sounds like it'd have highly unstable ballistics at anything beyond short to medium range ... but the impact would probably be pretty nasty.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Darb it was kinda on topic as I can't make a tool for double indent pouch,so I thought two washers placed over the leather and ball might work.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Work like a charm if clamped tight enough with wet leather. let it stay in there for at least 6 hours, then take it out and let it dry. before trimming and using. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Tex-Shooter said:


> Work like a charm if clamped tight enough with wet leather. let it stay in there for at least 6 hours, then take it out and let it dry. before trimming and using. -- Tex-Shooter


Thanks for the tips Tex thus far it works as you said, like a charm


----------



## K Williams

Darb said:


> Gary's 030's & 050's, and Tex's Express Bands, are currently my three fave bandsets among the one's I've shot thus far.


How & where do I order these? Thanks.


----------

